# Old Wen electric hand planer, what's it worth?



## Duane Bledsoe (Oct 18, 2012)

I bought this thing used and abused for $20 back when I first was getting into wood working. I've never used it other than to turn it on and make "some" dust. It's so dull it's useless, and I have no interest in making it work as a planer but I hate to toss it since it actually does run. Is there anything I can do with the motor that might be useful, or is it worth selling even for $5, or should I just toss it and forget it, or is there the slightest chance it might be collectible? If someone where standing here wanting it I'd give it away. Just hate to pitch it, that's all.


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Oct 18, 2012)

Here are the particulars on it.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Planes like that one were often used by carpenters to fit doors. That one is a beauty. Wen wasn't known for higher end tools but that should be in a museum for industrial design. There are plenty of uses for it in a woodworking shop but they may be only occasional. Sometimes the knives are reversible and you may be able to sharpen them. Since it doesn't take up much room, I'd keep it. The day you may want it could be around the corner.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*definitly cool tool!*

What shape are the blades in? Craftsman has thin blades that have 3 slots that fit into their hand held planers. There are many types of blades, so maybe you can find some to fit? Take one out and post a photo of it.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Craftsman-P...427?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item46118afe2b

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CRAFTSMAN-2...702?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cda6b5fb6


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Oct 18, 2012)

Well the thing is, this is only wide enough to do edges. I suppose I could flatten a wide board with enough practice. I don't have any idea how to use these other than to take a hump out of one spot on a board. I used to have a cheap planer, like the Harbor Freight models but another off brand name, and I damaged one of the double sided blades. So I took the blade out and flipped it over and NEVER could even figure out how to get it reinstalled again, let alone aligned. It was a monumental hassle! It's like you had to hold all the parts aligned with one hand while sticking a wrench in sideways to barely turn a nut with the other, and before you get it snug something slips and it has to be taken out again. It had another long piece that ran longways with the blade to pinch it in place, some kind of shim I guess, and then had two screws in each blade. There was a groove in the slot where the blade sat that had to line up with the shim piece just a certain way and it was impossible to do without 3-4 hands. I only have 2. After multiple attempts over several months I finally gave up and threw it away. I'm not sure how this one will go but I'm not up for another hassle on a tool. This one is also the type that needs oil added to the motor. I really just don't want to fool with it. I bought it before I even knew anything about what to buy for woodworking.

But, yes, those Craftsman blades look like they might fit it. On the plus side these blades have the nuts fully exposed so it looks like it would be much simpler to change one, however, realigning it to cut right, that is another story. I have no idea how this would go. The blades are single sided if that matters. 

This thing originally came with a wooden case that had fabric on the inside. It was in pretty poor condition, the fabric was hanging in rags inside. There was no instruction manual. I tossed all that out and kept the tool only.


----------



## Nola Ken (Jun 30, 2017)

I know this is an old thread but I happened across it while looking for parts to fix one of these. I think mine is a bit older, from the way it's marked. Anyway I plan to restore it and use it, just because I like using older tools and I was wondering if anyone ever figured out a set of knives that would work on it...

Anyway, here's a pic of mine in pieces, the thrust washers for the cutter head were pretty much gone so once I find a set that will work and get it polished up nice I'll post some finished pics


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

Well, what it's worth is exactly what the highest bidder is willing to pay for it. 
If some poor sap would give you a million bucks for it then it would be worth exactly 1 million bucks assuming that some poor sap actually had a million bucks to throw away.. 
Other than that, no idea. 
There's a few sites, maybe YouTube videos where people have turned them into mini jointers..
Here you go..something I considered myself before..


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Donate it to the "Restore Store" at Habitat.

George


----------



## canarywood1 (Jun 9, 2016)

I see a couple on eBay, one asking $66.00 the other one $70.00


----------

